# H2O2



## idris (14 Jan 2017)

My local pharmacist has stopped stocking 9% H2O2. 
Any thoughts on what the best concentration is and where is most cost effective to buy it?


----------



## papa_c (14 Jan 2017)

For spot treatment of BGA I use 3% from Boots. Works fine and starts fizzing after about 3 , what are yours plan for using it ?


----------



## zozo (14 Jan 2017)

Ask if they have the small 3% bottle.. I bit more expensive, but since once opened and regularly opened after that a bottle has a shelf life of about 1 month. So buying cheaper 1 litre bottles is a waste of money in the end if you do not have a dozen tanks infested with BBA to use it all in time..


----------



## papa_c (14 Jan 2017)

Just found this which will be the one I get next

http://www.superdrug.com/Care/Hydrogen-Peroxide-Solution-9%---30-Vols---200ml/p/

At the outrageous  price of £1.15!


----------



## NathanG (14 Jan 2017)

Link is down 404. Looking for 3% myself so will just use boots


----------



## papa_c (14 Jan 2017)

http://www.superdrug.com/Care/Hydrogen-Peroxide-Solution-9%---30-Vols---200ml/p/225338

Missed the bit off during cut and pte


----------



## idris (15 Jan 2017)

papa_cee said:


> For spot treatment of BGA I use 3% from Boots. Works fine and starts fizzing after about 3 , what are yours plan for using it ?


Usually for cleaning out pipes etc.



zozo said:


> ... once opened and regularly opened after that a bottle has a shelf life of about 1 month ...


Really? What's it oxidising when the bottle is closed?



papa_cee said:


> Just found this which will be the one I get next
> http://www.superdrug.com/Care/Hydrogen-Peroxide-Solution-9%---30-Vols---200ml/p/225338
> At the outrageous  price of £1.15!


Sorted. Ta.


----------



## zozo (15 Jan 2017)

idris said:


> Really? What's it oxidising when the bottle is closed?


Good question, i have no idea  i just noticed myself one day with an older bottle still having a dose left i used it and saw it didn't do much anymore. Looked closer to the bottle and it says "After opening 1 month shelf life".. After that i kept noticing it that it indeed slowly gets less active to older it is.. Probaly moist air contact in the bottle after use is enough to slowly deteriote what's left in there. Evaporation? Mixing? Must be in the air that's the only thin replaced after use.. . So could be 9% is still 3% after a month and good for use, dunno never used it in large quantities, i only use the 3% small bottle..


----------

